# WW2 Air Ministry Aircrew Torch.



## Tone90 (Jul 25, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 25, 2017)

To not show it working...is just teasing.


----------



## magellan (Jul 26, 2017)

Very cool light. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2017)

LeanBurn said:


> To not show it working...is just teasing.



Hi,
have added to pictures of the torch working.

Cheers
A


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 26, 2017)

Cool !

It is so interesting to see the different beam patterns and mechanical operations of these vintage lights.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jul 26, 2017)

Solid brass? Looks to be a very serious light for a time when most were plastic or stamped/formed steel. I'm guessed it has a singular bulb and that switch moves the plastic enclosure up and down for different colors right?

Very neat piece, I too would be interested to know more.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## Thetasigma (Jul 26, 2017)

Out of curiosity, why do you think this is a WW2 torch? The use of so much brass doesn't make much sense, and the Air Ministry existed until 1964.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 26, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 26, 2017)

Brass in the States was like gold in WW2 days. Perhaps the Brits had a bunch of extra? 

Neato light though. A company called JustRite did one in the US that was a 2aa penlight with a lever the user pushed forward to place a pivoting red filter over the #224 bulb. Could also signal with the pocket clip that doubled as the sliding switch or the user could push down on the clip to make 2 metal parts connect.
It was plastic bodied with alluminum or similar alloy at each end, steel clip with a copper slider switch.






The green one was WW2 era and the bottom all alluninum with a twisty tail switch was Korea/Vietnam era.


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 27, 2017)

Nice lights !


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 27, 2017)

Tone90 said:


> Nice lights !



I like how modern thinking keeps trying to re-invent the same wheel. Yet oldies like the one you show in this thread got the job done very well. What seemed like good ideas back then are still being applied but through modern approaches.

What's old is new again and all that...


----------



## Tone90 (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## redvalkyrie (Jul 28, 2017)

During WWII metals were definitely in high demand. However, look at how well made the weapons were. M1, 1911, Thompson, BAR...it's not hard to imagine that some troops within a division of the British military received very high quality lights. Brass was still used extensively on ships.


----------



## Thetasigma (Jul 28, 2017)

redvalkyrie said:


> During WWII metals were definitely in high demand. However, look at how well made the weapons were. M1, 1911, Thompson, BAR...it's not hard to imagine that some troops within a division of the British military received very high quality lights. Brass was still used extensively on ships.



Regardless, I would be interested in knowing more about this piece, I've looked around a bit and haven't seen anything that comes close to the design and apparently high build quality of the OP's light.


----------



## mrsteel (Aug 17, 2017)

Out of curiosity how does this compare to a mini maglite from the 90's?


----------



## bykfixer (Aug 18, 2017)

Tone90 said:


> This is a WW2 aircrew Signal torch .It has two switches one changes the colour from red to green and clear.
> It's really well made and working. Anyone seen this type and know the year of manufacture? It has an Air Ministry mark an ER which stands for Ever ready.
> 
> Cheers
> A



I found a modern version... 
It's called "executive" model.





No dual stage filter but I swear it seems to built using a very similar approach.





Here it is in it's presentation box





Uses a twisty switch instead of a slider. 





I wonder if you could do this (or similar) to yours Tone and make it conventional. 
Either way it makes me wonder if the executive light is an evolved version of your light...


----------



## Tone90 (Aug 19, 2017)

Thanks


----------

